# Autocruise Tempo



## joandfran

We looked at loads of van conversions before finally deciding on an Autocruise Tempo - apart from some minor quibbles, we liked everything about it, but wanted one in a different colour to the ubiquitous silver or white that seems to always be on offer. So we ordered one in a _standard _Peugeot Boxer dark grey, along with some other _standard_ Peugeot options like passenger airbag, reversing sensors, traction control etc. The dealer couldn't see this being a problem, and contacted Autocruise, who confirmed that they could supply the van as we wanted it.

However, they've now come back to us almost a month later and rejected the order, denied that they ever said they could supply the vehicle in anything but silver, and the extras were out too.

So we've cancelled our order, and are very disappointed and not a little pissed off with Autocruise (not least because in the meantime we had found a buyer for our Autosleeper).

What a short-sighted policy. I spoke to Steve Trossel, their sales director, who said that ordering the van from Peugeot with different options or colour caused 'supply chain problems' and was a 'logistical nightmare', but we really can't understand that, nor can the dealer. Why should it be difficult for them just to tick the right boxes and order the base vehicle from Peugeot with the options the customer wants? When you're spending £35k or so on a vehicle, the very least you want is to be able to choose the colour!

I get the impression that having picked up the pieces after Autocruise went bottom up, Swift are now paranoid about getting involved in anything whatsoever that hints of 'special'. I can understand that when it comes to the interior stuff, it's a long piece of string, but base vehicle options? That really should present no serious problems, just a desire to please your customer.

I know there are lots of motorhome users like us who want a more refined, restrained, and less flashy look than the heavily decaled white or silver vans that are so commonplace. Other manufacturers seem to be able to offer a more flexible choice than Autocruise when it comes to colour and options, it's just a pity that at the moment none of them can match the Tempo in terms of good layout and value for money - but I'm sure it won't be long till some of them do, so we'll just have to wait and see.

Jo


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

That's a great shame Jo.

I've often wondered what our Innovation would look like without it's not quite Nike tick (sorry 'i') emblazoned on the side (I must do some fiddling with a photo to see). I've also admired the PVCs at shows that just have a tasteful small name at front and back corners on a beautiful subtle paint colour. 

I'm certain it's the way the market is going and I can't see what problems it could present to a converter, unless their production line staff are colour blind. There must be some sort of real issue for the larger producers though because no manufacturer can afford to lose orders over relatively small problems. Smaller volume converters appear to have no qualms about producing with any available base vehicle colour.

Having said that I know that our van and it's cousin the Cavarno look superb in the metallic grey we have and the metallic royalish blue called Blue Ambition, the latter looking especially good with the pale gold interior. Other colours in the range don't seem to look as good for some reason (IMHO). 

We've remarked on here before how it's strange that Adria, for instance, only produce the Twin in white, silver, burgundy, blue and now pale gold when Fiat produce the Ducato in at least half a dozen other colours. 

I hope you get over your disappointment soon and move on to a beautifully coloured future with another van.

Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Autocruise Tempo Disappointment*



joandfran said:


> We looked at loads of van conversions before finally deciding on an Autocruise Tempo - apart from some minor quibbles, we liked everything about it, but wanted one in a different colour to the ubiquitous silver or white that seems to always be on offer. So we ordered one in a _standard _Peugeot Boxer dark grey, along with some other _standard_ Peugeot options like passenger airbag, reversing sensors, traction control etc. The dealer couldn't see this being a problem, and contacted Autocruise, who confirmed that they could supply the van as we wanted it.
> 
> However, they've now come back to us almost a month later and rejected the order, denied that they ever said they could supply the vehicle in anything but silver, and the extras were out too.
> 
> So we've cancelled our order, and are very disappointed and not a little pissed off with Autocruise (not least because in the meantime we had found a buyer for our Autosleeper).
> 
> What a short-sighted policy. I spoke to Steve Trossel, their sales director, who said that ordering the van from Peugeot with different options or colour caused 'supply chain problems' and was a 'logistical nightmare', but we really can't understand that, nor can the dealer. Why should it be difficult for them just to tick the right boxes and order the base vehicle from Peugeot with the options the customer wants? When you're spending £35k or so on a vehicle, the very least you want is to be able to chose the colour!
> 
> I get the impression that having picked up the pieces after Autocruise went bottom up, Swift are now paranoid about getting involved in anything whatsoever that hints of 'special'. I can understand that when it comes to the interior stuff, it's a long piece of string, but base vehicle options? That really should present no serious problems, just a desire to please your customer.
> 
> I know there are lots of motorhome users like us who want a more refined, restrained, and less flashy look than the heavily decaled white or silver vans that are so commonplace. Other manufacturers seem to be able to offer a more flexible choice than Autocruise when it comes to colour and options, it's just a pity that at the moment none of them can match the Tempo in terms of good layout and value for money - but I'm sure it won't be long till some of them do, so we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Jo


If it was that easy we would do it! Why do you think Convertors dont offer all Peugeot options? Because Peugeot cannot deliver standard product! Its very easy on here to complain about Manufactuers or Dealers not delivering on time not to the right spec etc.That is why we keep our options simple so mistakes dont happen and we have unhappy customers. Steve discussed with you quite clearly why we couldnt do it and really you answered your own question when you stated no one else offers a van conversion for the price of a Tempo!May I also remind you Autocruise went bust building on Peugeot whose poor supply contributed to Autocruises difficulties and accepting complicated orders that played havoc with their production efficiences.Peter.


----------



## ingram

*Re: Autocruise Tempo Disappointment*



joandfran said:


> So we ordered one in a _standard _Peugeot Boxer dark grey, along with some other _standard_ Peugeot options like passenger airbag, reversing sensors, traction control etc. The dealer couldn't see this being a problem, and contacted Autocruise, who confirmed that they could supply the van as we wanted it.
> 
> However, they've now come back to us almost a month later and rejected the order, denied that they ever said they could supply the vehicle in anything but silver, and the extras were out too.
> Jo


It seems to me that *this* is the nub of the dissatisfaction: that the customer was told 'yes' and then so many weeks later, was told 'no'.
Of course we here, don't know what was said between the dealer and the manufacturer but the result is a dissatisfied customer .. unfortunate.

Jo, when we bought our 'black and silver' four and a half years ago it was very rare to see anything but an 'Appliance White' but now coloured 'vans seem to be getting more common: I think a silver option is a positive move :wink:

Harvey


----------



## 107476

*Re: Autocruise Tempo Disappointment*



SwiftGroup said:


> Its very easy on here to complain about Manufactuers or Dealers not delivering ...


Sorry something likes makes my blood boil. One would assume that he signed on the dotted line with the spec listed. If that was the case then the manufacturer should honour that agreement. It is the manufacturer THAT appears to have changed their mind. NOT the customer, He WAS a customer and I assume a deposit was handed over. YOU got it wrong so it seems arrogant to point the finger at the customer.

The customer looks like he was duped to get the order, Was a deposit taken from the customer ????

I am surprised as "Swift" seem to have a very good reputation on here and am sadened that this approach has been taken. of course there are two sides to very story.

If that was what happened he deserves to be furious, I know I would.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

In the heat of the battle to maximise orders at the NEC only weeks after the business has been purchased by a new owner any converter would have been likely to be in danger of such problems occurring. I guess it's not surprising that as the dust settles and strategy is defined there will be fall out. The secret surely is to make that fall out as palatable to the customer as possible, either with sweeteners on a standard van or the flowers and chocolates route. 

I think I can understand that volume converters need to keep things simple in order to allow them to be volume producers. As purchasers we get the benefit of that in lower prices. If you want made to measure then you can go to a small converter and pay maybe 25% or more extra.

Providing the base vehicle producer can supply properly the colour of the van probably isn't a problem, whereas non-standard options might be as they have to work round altered bodywork/electrics/plumbing etc. In itself it's probably not a problem for just one van, but it's what it represents if it snowballs and then you've got potential chaos on the line with delays, re-work and potentially unhappy customers.

Henry Ford was right for volume production and W O Bentley for custom made, but look at the price difference.

Andy


----------



## maddie

Hi Peter, would this also be anything to do with the discounts you get from pugs etc that you take x amount of white vans for x amout of money.Anything out of the ordinary results in paying more for it? as you said NOT worth the agro? I bet a pound to a penny if they offered 50 black vans at a few !00 pounds less a special eddition would apear
terry


----------



## 105062

Jo, Tis annoying I came across the same problem when ordering the Tribute.

I wanted, no sorry needed, Air Con ( due to my wifes MS) and Traction Control ( due to my winter use, I got stuck Yesterday !) both "Options" on the Fiat Ducato but was told that it would have been a logistical nightmare ( that term again) to get them on my van. 

One of the reasons we by a new car or van for that matter is that you then get to choose your options but not with a MH. We shopped around various manufactures but only the small one man band could give you this choice, and was cheaper but had waiting lists longer that Morgan ! Its the Henry Ford syndrome, any colour as long as its black and as long as the big boys stick together that will be the case, it will only take one to brake the mould! or at least offer it as an option on the understanding the order would take longer and may cost more ( which options do anyway)

A chap in Trigano told me that they pre order hundreds of vans from Fiat and they are all one spec and are produced all in one go and cost a lot less each than one off orders, bit like fleet ordering, some will order 1/2 with air con or 1/2 without but Trigano do not.


----------



## joandfran

Peter - thanks for your input. Yes, Steve did try to explain why you couldn't do it in a different colour etc, but I'm afraid the explanation made little sense to me or anyone else. What do you mean when you say Peugeot can't deliver standard product? We ordered a van, paid a big deposit, said we didn't mind waiting for as long as it would take to get the van we wanted, so where is the problem? Are you saying there's a good chance that Peugeot would deliver a van to you which was not as ordered, or not deliver at all? Surely that's a bit unlikely. I can possibly understand some reluctance with base vehicle options, but paintwork colour?! We'd even have been prepared to pay a bit over the odds to compensate for the small amount of extra work it would have given you. 

The Tempo is, as you say, keenly priced in the current market, and that will leave many buyers with some spare cash to spend on a few extras - it's a shame you can't or won't provide them.



Ingram/Jackthelad - yes, we signed a contract with the dealer with the specs required, and paid a hefty deposit, and the dealer was told by someone in Autocruise that they could supply it, and of course we're annoyed at that, but more than that we're really disappointed that we won't be getting the motorhome of our dreams (well, almost!) and frustrated at Autocruise's intransigent attitude.

Jo


----------



## maddie

Hi Jo, one of the reasons I went down the self build road was that we could not get what we wanted or the quality and peace of mind of knowing it will not fall to bits.If we do get problems(none yet after 12 mths ) I can only blame my-self or mate :lol: :wink: PLUS WE SAVED A FORTUNE


PS I tell a lie we changed 6 plastic spotlights that we thought looked the business,but as soon as SWMBO saw them she declared them plastic & they will break!1 broke as we fitted them 1 a couple of trips later and 1 removing / replacing them,hence I have 3 to give away to someone I dislike :lol: 
terry


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Autocruise Tempo Disappointment*



ingram said:


> joandfran said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we ordered one in a _standard _Peugeot Boxer dark grey, along with some other _standard_ Peugeot options like passenger airbag, reversing sensors, traction control etc. The dealer couldn't see this being a problem, and contacted Autocruise, who confirmed that they could supply the van as we wanted it.
> 
> However, they've now come back to us almost a month later and rejected the order, denied that they ever said they could supply the vehicle in anything but silver, and the extras were out too.
> Jo
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that *this* is the nub of the dissatisfaction: that the customer was told 'yes' and then so many weeks later, was told 'no'.
> Of course we here, don't know what was said between the dealer and the manufacturer but the result is a dissatisfied customer .. unfortunate.
> 
> Jo, when we bought our 'black and silver' four and a half years ago it was very rare to see anything but an 'Appliance White' but now coloured 'vans seem to be getting more common: I think a silver option is a positive move :wink:
> 
> Harvey
Click to expand...

I dont know exactly when the order was placed but if it was at the show than the dealers were told very clearly what we would accept so either the order was taken before we took over or the Dealer ignored our statement about special orders.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

maddie said:


> Hi Peter, would this also be anything to do with the discounts you get from pugs etc that you take x amount of white vans for x amout of money.Anything out of the ordinary results in paying more for it? as you said NOT worth the agro? I bet a pound to a penny if they offered 50 black vans at a few !00 pounds less a special eddition would apear
> terry


No its because Peugeot cant get the standard spec right!!!! You have all seen what has happened re Fiat/Peugeot and the scuttles.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

joandfran said:


> Peter - thanks for your input. Yes, Steve did try to explain why you couldn't do it in a different colour etc, but I'm afraid the explanation made little sense to me or anyone else. What do you mean when you say Peugeot can't deliver standard product? We ordered a van, paid a big deposit, said we didn't mind waiting for as long as it would take to get the van we wanted, so where is the problem? Are you saying there's a good chance that Peugeot would deliver a van to you which was not as ordered, or not deliver at all? Surely that's a bit unlikely. I can possibly understand some reluctance with base vehicle options, but paintwork colour?! We'd even have been prepared to pay a bit over the odds to compensate for the small amount of extra work it would have given you.
> 
> The Tempo is, as you say, keenly priced in the current market, and that will leave many buyers with some spare cash to spend on a few extras - it's a shame you can't or won't provide them.
> 
> Ingram/Jackthelad - yes, we signed a contract with the dealer with the specs required, and paid a hefty deposit, and the dealer was told by someone in Autocruise that they could supply it, and of course we're annoyed at that, but more than that we're really disappointed that we won't be getting the motorhome of our dreams (well, almost!) and frustrated at Autocruise's intransigent attitude.
> 
> Jo


Jo, I will go through your spec with Steve on Monday have we got your contact details? I assume your Dealer made contact with the old Autocruise ? If that is the case they were obviously happy to take your order knowing they couldnt deliver! At least we are trying to be realistic! Regards Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

Andy,we have a very good system with all orders processed while the show is on and we have a limited options list to stop any confusion this is a tried and tested process and we made it very clear to all Autocruise dealers.I believe the order was accepted by the old company pre the show? Peter.


----------



## maddie

Hi Peter,I do not want to have a pop at you,but how much extra hassle would it be to order a different colour/spec from pugs,then tell a customer he/she will have to wait until it arrives x weeks later then say 4/6 weeks for you to convert it.You then have a happy customer who will know it is not Swifts fault.A couple of phone calls?I still believe it comes down to what you pay for white vans---- if not I only live 4 mls from your newly aquired A/C Mexbrough factory and will drop the quid in if you let me know next time you visit. :lol: 
terry


----------



## grumpyman

This probably is an old problem from the days of Autocruise, the person I purchased my van from also specified a special paint job which was agreed to and paid for then Autocruise stated it could not be done. In that case he insisted on it being done as he had paid.


----------



## maddie

Hey Peter, I have just looked at your tempo. Did your desingers have this in the can before A/C went under or did the bu--ers at A/C nick my design from a year ago when I called for a couple of bits :lol: 
terry


----------



## joandfran

Hi Peter, I think the dealer (Hayes Leisure) actually placed the order about a week after the NEC show and we paid our deposit on 27th October - we saw the van at the show and liked it so much we got onto it straight away.

I also wrote to Gordon Bentley twice after the show with a few comments and suggestions on the Tempo, but received no reply - I'm sure everyone was extremely busy after the show and the takeover, so that's understandable, although the feedback would have been appreciated.

We're now exploring custom build companies to see if we can get what we want, although we do so somewhat reluctantly, knowing that custom builds are a bit harder to sell when the time comes. But we would still have a Tempo like a shot if you can give us the base vehicle options we asked for.


----------



## SwiftGroup

maddie said:


> Hey Peter, I have just looked at your tempo. Did your desingers have this in the can before A/C went under or did the bu--ers at A/C nick my design from a year ago when I called for a couple of bits :lol:
> terry


They probably nicked your design!We inherited van conversions on acquiring the assets!I have said I will look at Jo's order but as it was explained to me it was more thyan just a paint spec.Peter.


----------



## 108458

Well Jo -Snap! We also saw the Autocruise Tempo at the show, and liked it a lot, but we also wanted it in a different colour, and we definitely wanted a passenger airbag, as there are always the 2 of us travelling, and like you we were also told by a dealer that Swift/Autocruise wouldn't oblige. I think we're going for a Timberland now, they offer plenty of choice when it comes to vehicle options, and a good range of colours, including a nice dark blue, and the prices are not too bad - you should check them out Jo.

Autocruise are not doing themselves any favours by being so inflexible are they? I'm sure there will be other manufacturers who will step into the gap before long. I know they are well priced, but I think a lot of people will be prepared to pay a bit more to get just what they want - we all know how shortcomings in our motorhomes niggle endlessly!!

Wendy


----------



## tonyt

Buy a Ford via Autosleeers.

All available base model factory fitted options are listed in the Autosleeper brochures and are built into the base vehicle in plant. 
If there are other features/options engineered and marketed by Ford but not in the Autosleeper brochure (like exterior paint) then the convertor can order them though they might choose not to.
Custom built base vehicles will of course often take longer to delivery.

I speak with 40+ years experience in the vehicle ordering/manufacturing process.


----------



## 108370

I was advised today that neither the Tempo or Rythm could be shipped , despite bieng built ! before Xmas as they had to be crash tested?

Not all just an example .

Vans due end of November would be Mid January and those with the option pack ( A/C etc ) would be Mid February.

Not really a problem for me but is this really true ?


----------



## SwiftGroup

The information that deliveries of Autocruise Tempos are delayed is correct. Some vehicles are built and ready to go except for the testing and certification of the rear passenger seat belt system. The Rhythm model will not be affected because it has no rear passenger seat but production is not planned to start until February.

This certification is a routine but critical part of Swift Group's type approval process which unfortunately had not been completed for the Tempo when we acquired Autocruise. Our attempts to conclude the tests quickly haved been frustrated by delays in delivery from Peugeot of a van body for the test buck. This has now been resolved so we hope to achieve certification before Christmas allowing us to start product despatches early in the New Year.

I apologise for disappointment and inconvenience caused by this delay but I hope you will agree that safety is paramount and we could not release product into the market until we are 100% certain it meets legislated standards.

Kind regards,

Steve Trossell (Swift Group Product Director)


----------



## joandfran

Since posting the original topic, I'm pleased to say that Swift/Autocruise, in conjunction with Moran Motorhomes of Ludlow, have come up with a compromise which we are very happy with. We're taking delivery of our new Tempo in June, and I'm sure it's going to come up to our expectations.

This really is the best van conversion we have found for the money, and we've done a lot of research. The layout and equipment levels are superb, and the current 2009 model has quite a few improvements over the original version, which appeared at the beginning of 2008. In particular the inset TV position is excellent, and the control panel has been moved to a better location. The kitchen area remains the best in its class - bags of worktop and storage areas, and there's no doubt that preparing meals is going to be a real pleasure, rather than the ordeal it often is in less well designed vans.

The roof rails are gone on the new model, but really, who needs them? If you've read my earlier posts, you'll know we're not big fans of any hint of 'flash' - the more understated and uncluttered the better.

The only (fairly minor) negative points over the earlier model seem to be the loss of the waste bin - a strangely rare but indespensible feature in this class of vehicle - and also the loss of the sliding bathroom door, which we thought was a great space-saving feature. Apparently it didn't perform too well (rattled), but it's a shame they couldn't have improved on the design and kept it - so much more useful than a door which swings out and blocks the passageway. 

But these are in truth not life-or-death issues, and the Tempo has to be a serious contender for best front-lounge van conversion. If you are thinking of buying a long wheel-base van, I would suggest giving this one a serious look.

It would be nice to see more reviews of the new Tempo. There were a couple of reviews of the first version in the motorhome mags, but nothing about the new one that I have been able to find.

And by the way, great news that Peugeot/Fiat/Citroen have now come up with a satisfactory resolution to the infamous reverse judder, so no worries there.

A final note: the perfect finishing touch to this van - and plenty of others too - would be a bubble spirit level mounted in the cab within view of the driver. We fitted one in our previous motorhome, and it was the single most useful - and cheapest - accessory we could have fitted. Levelling up on ramps or sloping ground becomes a piece of cake. I'm amazed that all motorhome manufacturers don't fit one - cost almost zero, but lots of brownie points!


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Jo

Thanks for coming back to us with an update. I'll bet you can't wait until June ? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Mike48

Will your van have the modified gearbox or will you have a retro fit modification? If the latter you may just be given stronger mounts which merely disguise the underlying problem. You should check exactly what you are getting.


----------



## joandfran

It's coming into the country in May, so I hope that means it will have the modified gearbox (Peugeot Boxer by the way). Anyone know different?


----------



## 96706

gelathae said:


> Will your van have the modified gearbox or will you have a retro fit modification? If the latter you may just be given stronger mounts which merely disguise the underlying problem. You should check exactly what you are getting.


Probably well worth double checking, if only not to be let down again. At least you'll have the knowledge when it arrives.

With regards to lack of waste bin, have you considered this?

http://www.towsure.com/product/3205-Snapsack_Waste_Holdall
We have them in our Symbol, takes most plastic bags.carrier bags. Extremely useful and lies flat against a vertical surface, when not containing a bag.

Roll on June :!:


----------



## betsy

Hello Jo,

Glad to hear that you have managed to achieve a compromise with your new Tempo. Can you say in what areas, I would be interested to know as I too have the same model - nearly a year old now. I would agree with you that the van represents good value for money and the layout is superb.
One point - the waste bin that we both saw initially on the pre production model was never supplied or fitted to the production ones - or so I have been told. By the way I don't find that the sliding door fitted to the toilet/shower rattles which cannot be said for the main Hekki!!
Good luck with your new van and enjoy your purchase.

Colin


----------



## brummiy

where can I get body spares for my 2006 Autocruise Pioneer Frobisher, I need an external plastic moulding covering the n/s rear wheel.. <[email protected]>


----------

